# Random riding pics



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you ever been going through your pictures and see one or two or twelve you want to post for no apparent reason? Throw em in here.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

WTH???? is going on in the second pic Bruin?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The Honda broke a tie rod end about 4 miles from the trucks. He's tied up tight against the back rack because I got elected to tow him back. I got stuck right there, see the wench attached to me? I was givin it throttle but wasn't moving and it raised the front end up. 


A few more.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I love Places like the last pic. I wish all my pics.were not lost on the old computer :flames:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread will have a lot of pics i bet haha. Looks I got somethin to do tonight.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'd love riding in all them trees in the water


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you guess which one of my riding buddies has had a bit too much to drink? lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i see yo hiney so white and shiney


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Love the profile pic haha I know I am going to think about that this weekend when I am walking out of the woods in the evening haha Im going to crap my self if I hear something


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i just seen one of those random pics this morning and wanted to put it somewhere lol


this was at mud nats this year. the ol 300 couldnt touch bottom even rockin it. my racks would hit the outside wall before my tires hit anything....so i decided to sit down and take a break lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

bump530 said:


> this was at mud nats this year. the ol 300 couldnt touch bottom even rockin it. my racks would hit the outside wall before my tires hit anything....so i decided to sit down and take a break lol


I have that problem a lot with my SRA. The IRS guys come through and dig DEEP ruts.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0178.mp4 video by phreebsd - Photobucket

lawl









yes im standing on the bottom  i wish i was taller..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


>


Absolutely Awesome


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where was that? we have that at garrett coliseum when they do the monster truck shows.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's at the Arena in Shreveport. HL did a few "arena bogs" back in the day.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

These are pretty random!! haha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Lots of snow!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Air time.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

